

Ask HN: How can i be the best frontend developer? - samyak

I am working in a startup from past 2 years. I have done various types of work here that includes both frontend and backend development. But over the period of time , i realized i have interest in doing frontend and i am quite good at it .  Help me to be a good frontend developer by giving some tips, blogs to be followed, practices to be followed.<p>I love writing javascript but i mostly write with the help of jquery framework. Is it a bad thing in a longer run?
======
domrdy
Its not a bad thing to use jQuery. Basic understanding of the DOM should be
sufficient, writing your own DOM wrappers gets old fast. Learn how to write
good, idiomatic javascript. Read Crockfords "The Good Parts" and Steve Souders
Blog. Learn about namespaces, closures, scope, hoisting. Understand how
prototypes work. Try some script injection / module loaders like requirejs.
Look at the source of some of the great front end frameworks out there, I
always recommend backbone's annotated source [0]. Learn how to use build tools
like grunt for minifying, testing and linting. Learn how to use chromes
developer tools for debugging and performance, there is a great course on
codeschool [1]. Maybe have a look at coffeescript. Javascript is a great
language that is easy to begin with but hard to master.

[0][http://documentcloud.github.io/backbone/docs/backbone.html](http://documentcloud.github.io/backbone/docs/backbone.html)
[1] [http://discover-devtools.codeschool.com/](http://discover-
devtools.codeschool.com/)

------
wildermuthn
Angularjs rocks. Video tutorials: [http://egghead.io](http://egghead.io). I
also recommend integrating Firebasejs:
[http://firebase.com](http://firebase.com).

~~~
jmsbrwr
Also, check out Thinkster: [http://thinkster.io](http://thinkster.io). It's a
good next step after the free Egghead tutorials.

------
Collizo4sky
Learn core javascript without framework. Follow trends in html5 and css3. Dnt
4get to use other js framework like mootools yui dojo etc. Be creative and
look at trending website to get inspiration

------
_nullandnull_
Study design along with coding. You can be the best coder in the world but if
you don't understand the fundamentals of design your work will not have
balance.

------
meerita
HTML5 and CSS are easy. Learn JS deeply, it will help you to achieve more
using any kind of frameworks.

------
Collizo4sky
Blog to follow eg jqueryrain.com 1stwebdesigner.con hongkiat.com css3.info
webdesigndepot.com etc

------
taf2
simple - JSIO.

